# Nestor



## oldognewtrick (May 25, 2010)

OK, whats up with milk in bags? Is it true, in Canada you buy milk in a bag? How do you store it in the fridge? Seems like it would take up a lot of space. Once you open it how do you close it, I don't know this just seems weird... 

And the last letter in the alphabet, how do you pronounce that letter?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, a long time ago, maybe 20 years or so, some of the larger dairies started packaging milk in clear plastic bags.  They sold a special plastic jug to hold those milk bags, and the idea was that you just put the bag in the jug, cut the corner off the bag with a pair of scizzors and pour the milk out of the bag.  The picture below shows the set up I remember:






I don't know if you can still buy milk in bags or not because we never jumped on that band wagon, and so I've never tried to find milk bags in the local supermarkets.  For the longest time, milk up here in Canada has been sold in gallon jugs, just like I think it's sold all across North America:






So, I think the "milk in a bag" thing was just a passing trend.  You might still be able to buy milk in bags, but most dairies package it in the gallon jugs.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 26, 2010)

How could you go wrong with milk bags? Oh I see. The milk in a bag pic looks unappetizing for some reason.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 26, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> OK, whats up with milk in bags? Is it true, in Canada you buy milk in a bag? How do you store it in the fridge? Seems like it would take up a lot of space. Once you open it how do you close it, I don't know this just seems weird...
> 
> _*And the last letter in the alphabet, how do you pronounce that letter*_?



Nester, come on confess, how is this letter pronounced?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 26, 2010)

In Canada, we pronounce it "zed".

Just like the word "red", but with a zee instead of an arh.

TxBuilder:  When milk bags first came out, one thing I did like about them was that, because they could change shape, you could pack them just about anywhere in the fridge.  You didn't have to dedicate valuable real estate inside the fridge to milk storage.  You could stash milk bags between the bottle necks in a case of beer or put a milk bag in the empty space inside a tub of ice cream.  They'd fit anywhere.  You can't do that with a gallon jug of milk.

Believe it or not:
     While they were selling milk in bags here in Canada, some Canadian imbecile sunk his life savings into inventing, developing and marketing a new and improved milk bag jug called "The Spike Jug".  It was a jug with a hard sharp plastic spike molded into the bottom so that you could impale the milk bag onto that spike to fill the jug with milk.






     And, I had trouble believing anyone was that stupid.  When I first saw it being advertised on a late night infomercial, I thought it was supposed to be a joke.  One of the benefits of the milk bag system was that you didn't have to wash out the jug cuz the milk was always in a sterilized bag.  This guy invents a way to give people more work...  now they have to wash out the stupid jug too.  And, with that sharp spike inside the jug, I can imagine people getting minor injuries to their hands washing and drying the thing.  Yeah, that invention wasn't one of our prouder achievements.

PS:  Here's hoping that "Top Kill" plan for capping that BP oil well in the Gulf coast works.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 27, 2010)

I can see that would be an issue, with people smashing their hands down on the spikes.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 27, 2010)

ZED,hmmm, so what your saying is " Honey I think i'll take the children to the ZEDoo today. Would you like to come with us and see the Panda Bears?"


...I don't know, just seems weird...


----------



## inspectorD (May 27, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> I can see that would be an issue, with people smashing their hands down on the spikes.



Isn't that a band?? what was that again....smashmilk?

Some day's this place is a Zedoo mmmmmm...pizedzeda


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 28, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> ZED,hmmm, so what your saying is " Honey I think i'll take the children to the ZEDoo today. Would you like to come with us and see the Panda Bears?"



Yes, but our zedoo doesn't have any pandas.  We have some zedebras, tho.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 28, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> *Yes, but our zedoo doesn't have any pandas*.  We have some zedebras, tho.



How can you have a ZEDoo without Pandas, just seems weird....I don't know...


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 28, 2010)

We thought so too, but it turns out we could get three zedebras for the cost of one lousy stinking panda.  And the maintenance cost on pandas is exhorbitant.  Those little furballs just sit around all day eating imported bamboo shoots and leaves at $800 per ton.

On the other hand, we feed the zedebras unwanted food from the zedoo restaurant and make money off them charging $2 a pop to give the little kiddies zedebra rides.  The little kiddies just love the zedebras, especially around Christmas when we glue plastic antlers to their heads and spray paint them brown to look like reindeer.

So the pandas just eat money, but the zedebras make us money.  N'uff said.

We're thinking of starting a protection business with the grizzly bears at the zedoo, too.  For $1000 per month you can rent a grizzly to stay on your property at night.  We cage them up each morning and let them loose on your property each evening.  We also put up a "Beware of Bear" sign.  Sometimes a barking dog just isn't enough.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 28, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Sometimes a barking dog just isn't enough.



Nestor, I think that needs to be your new sig line.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 29, 2010)

> Sometimes, a barking dog just isn't enough.





oldog/newtrick said:


> Nestor, I think that needs to be your new sig line.



I don't know...  it just kinda seems weird.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 2, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I don't know...  it just kinda seems weird.



I agree... with both of you.


----------

